# Nitto Tires---Opinions Anyone??



## bryan200088 (Mar 1, 2011)

I will be getting new tires soon. After talking to a few people Continental DWS is at the top of my list. I also here good things about Nitto tires. They are the only thing that can change my mind. Anyone think these tires would be a better fit? Anyone have any good/bad experiences with them? Especially the Invo's, which seem to be the most popular of all the Nitto brand.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

bryan200088 said:


> I will be getting new tires soon. After talking to a few people Continental DWS is at the top of my list. I also here good things about Nitto tires. They are the only thing that can change my mind. Anyone think these tires would be a better fit? Anyone have any good/bad experiences with them? Especially the Invo's, which seem to be the most popular of all the Nitto brand.


Was gonna get Nittos until Discount Tire guy told me they don't have as much tread as the others so they won't last as long. I'm on Yokohamas S Drives, which are lower quallity but cheaper than the Michelins or Pirellis and have a higher tread compound so hopefully I'll get 15 to 20k out of 'em.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not sure why you have your mind all set. Nittos are decent tires and I've had them. Not the best and certainly not the best tread wear. They have a 280 rating. I switched from them to Firestone Firehawk Wide Ovals and they out perform them dry and wet, have a 320 rating and cost less. I have about 12,000 on them now and they don't even look worn with spirited driving.


----------



## bryan200088 (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't have my mind all set yet. Just looking for some answers. It seems like every time I find a tire that people think is good then there are 20 others that say they are bad. I spent $250 a tire last time and they didn't last very long. Maybe 13k. I would rather buy alot cheaper tires if that is all the longer they will last. You like the Firestone's? I am looking to buy 245's unless I would want to put 235 on the front and 245 on the rear. How much do they run a tire?


----------



## MVB411 (Jan 25, 2011)

I just put 4 Invo's on my car last weekend, and so far I can't complain. I think they're a great deal for a weekend driver, should get 3 summers of spirited driving out of them. You won't get a better tire for less money, that's for sure.


----------

